# Sketcher Pencil



## DCBluesman (May 23, 2006)

I needed to put some pencils on my site, so here goes. 







"California Nightmare"

Thanks for looking and in particularly to those who choose to comment.


----------



## Johnathan (May 23, 2006)

Wow Lou, looks pretty artistic to me! Where does the blank come from?


----------



## thewishman (May 23, 2006)

Seriously cool! Nice blank and nice combination with the kit. The colors are very pretty together.


----------



## leatherjunkie (May 23, 2006)

[:0]WOW[:0]

That is one sweet writing instrument..

please tell us where you got the blank
this is the first one i have seen


----------



## Ligget (May 23, 2006)

That is fantastic, love the blank and plating combination.[]


----------



## Jim15 (May 23, 2006)

Great looking pencil.

jim


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 23, 2006)

Lou, I can't believe you cut up your old bong to make a pencil!! []  Great work, I really like it.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (May 23, 2006)

Very Nice! I like the colors in your blank. I have not been a big fan of this design..but I think you just changed my mind![:0]


----------



## gerryr (May 23, 2006)

Wow.  I think that will appeal to a lot of artists, great colors.


----------



## wayneis (May 23, 2006)

Wow, thats wild and I like.

Wayne


----------



## JimGo (May 23, 2006)

That's pretty Lou!


----------



## TheHoneymooners (May 23, 2006)

I'm waiting for the name of the blank too!  Is it red,black, blue AND silver/gray or is that part a reflection?  Looks like its in the blank to me, but thought I"d ask... Mike has just started carryiing the sketch pencils in his displays--have only sold one so far, but he's only had 2 shows since that time and they garnered much attention--soyou're right in adding it!  Mike did his in the Crimson marble & caribbean swirl commerical acrylics.  I think doing them in eyepopper acrylics helps in two ways (for sales)--if they're for artists, (as was the one we sold)--the sheer design works...and if its for the workshop, the sheer design stands out among all the wood shavings ! lol

Great work-- LOVE your choice of materials---perfect in all ways!


----------



## jssmith3 (May 23, 2006)

Hey Lou, for someone who has a hard time with color, you sure do a beautiful job as usual. Love it.
Janet


----------



## Draken (May 23, 2006)

I agree with Janet, very good looking pencil Lou!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Johnathan (May 23, 2006)

Are you keeping that blank name a secret? Also, what's up with the name "California Nightmare?" Didn't you know when sleeping in California you only have amazing and relaxing dreams!

Well, unless you wake-up to the whole house shaking![][]


----------



## Scott (May 23, 2006)

Wow, Dude!  That pencil is Totally Awesome!  Like, where did find that Gnarley Blank?

[]

Excellent job, Lou!

Scott.


----------



## alamocdc (May 23, 2006)

Woah, dude, I thought I was having a flashback for a minute! [] That's wicked cool!


----------



## mick (May 23, 2006)

Wow Lou ....thats pretty! It looks like Lava lamp meets funhouse mirror!!!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (May 23, 2006)

Wow!  Thanks to everyone for the generous words.  It's a fun pencil to look at.  I got the blank as a sampler from one of our suppliers, but I don't know if he's going to carry it or not.  I'll drop him a note so if he is he can identify himself as the source. (How's that for deflection?)

As for the colors, I'm going to give it a shot, but remember...I'm color blind.

Orange (maybe), at least 3 shades of blue, purple (I think), gray, silver, beige and black.

William - this was probably one of Tommy Chong's...remember when the government had him arrested and confiscated his art as "paraphenalia used in the drug trade"?

Oh, and the name was not my choice.  It was christened that way. [8D]


----------



## challagan (May 23, 2006)

That is a great looking pen Lou, awesome job!

Corey


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 23, 2006)

Very nice. Love it.


----------



## Tropical (May 23, 2006)

Oh Wow!!!  Very nice!


----------



## PenWorks (May 24, 2006)

Stay tuned folks......
Will the real blank person show himself.....
Will Lou cave into the pressure of exposing him......
Only on the next episode of IAP []

Great looking pencil [] Wonderfull blank.


----------



## Deere41h (May 24, 2006)

WOW I like that.  Are you going to share with us where you got that blank or is it home made?  Very nice....Thanks for sharing it with us.

EDIT:   I just checked out your site ++++ wow all three of those pencils are really nice.


----------



## ed4copies (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> Stay tuned folks......
> Will the real blank person show himself.....
> ...




As "blank people" go, I'm as blank as they get.

Yes, California Nightmare is in my extensive supply (5 or 6 long sticks) that is in inventory.  So far, pricing is not established, but since Lou seems to have struck a cord, I'll see if I can figure it out today.

(You see, I buy all this based on cost per kilogram, conversion is not always so simple.)

But, Yes, I have imported "California Nightmare" (our name) and will be selling it-IT VARIES WIDELY FROM ONE BLANK TO THE NEXT-ALL THE COLORS ARE THERE, BUT WHO KNOWS WHICH ONES WILL SHOW UP FOR ANY ONE PEN!!!!

glad ya'll like it!!


I suspect Anthony knew, how many of the rest of you guessed?


----------



## angboy (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



You were one of my suspects!!! []


----------



## ed4copies (May 24, 2006)

After the collective "yawn", I guess speed in getting this together is NOT of the essence.  However, I will let everyone know tomorrow what the pricing will be.  Need to measure the "sticks" in inches, they are, of course, in my shop.

Lots more interesting colors being evaluated.  Stay tuned!!!


----------



## BigRob777 (May 25, 2006)

Lou,
Verrrry nice work.  I just bought a bunch of corian, but it doesn't compare to this.  

Ed,
Nice blank, now I know where to go, when I'm in a non-wood mood (it doesn't happen very often).

Thanks for sharing,
Rob


----------

